# Stubborn Horse



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas on how to deal with a stubborn horse? I have a wonderful horse with a big heart, but she can be down right stubborn. If she doesn't want to stop when i tell her she'll stop for a minute and then go on. If she doesn't want to go the direction i want her to she'll go the opposite or just ignore me. This doesn't happen all of the time, just sometimes. Is there some kind of ground work i can do with her to get her to listen better to me? I haven't had her but for a month, so maybe she doesn't trust/restpect me yet. Any ideas/opinions? I'm still new at this horse thing so be gentle! LOL


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

She thinks she is the boss - and you letting her get away with these things just confirms it. Often shortly after you get a horse they start testing you - seeing what they can get away with. 

Good round work leads to good ridden work. Do a bit of ground work getting her moving forward, stopping, backing etc. on command. If she's testing you under saddle she'll probably test you on the ground. Make sure you get her to do what you want her to do. When she tries something in the saddle do not let her get away with it. If she walks away without you letting her pull her in a circle until she stands still. If she goes the opposite way pull her around and turn her the way you want. You have to show you are in charge. 

Just be confident, firm and in no time she should start respecting. Just don't let her get away with anything.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I've had a few stubborn ones, and they've been the most intelligent ones. Also, once they know their "job" they will work hard to do it!

I would try to make tasks for her. If you want to canter, say, think it out, where you want to go, and where you want to stop, so in _your mind_ it's a complete "thing." Then when she's completed the routine, tell her! (I use treats to start.)

I had a stubborn pony, I had to start with a single lap of a circle, before he started to get the idea that I had "things" for him to do, after which he'd get a bit of carrot, or cookie. It didn't take long before he started looking forward, waiting to see what the "task" was. But at first, don't expect perfection. The general thing you want to teach, is that there's a specific job to do.

Hope this works for you!


----------

